# Stratton 1/17/07 - Pics



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 17, 2007)

*Date Skied: * Jan 17th 2007 9:30a - 1:30p

*Resort or Ski Area: * Stratton Mountain

*Conditions: * Bluebird skies and DAMN COLD!  Packed powder, frozen granular, some loose powder here and there, patches of ice, mostly very nice.

*Trip Report: * Couldn't decide where I was going to go today, I had that Stratton Snowday pass burning a hole in my pocket, and I saw they increased the skiable acres, so I decided to give it a shot. Projected high at the peak was -3 with a windchill of around -30, but it was a dry cold....
This was my first trip to Stratton, and I was really impressed with the level of customer care, and the conditions of the runs. Took a chair up American Express and got in a nice run down overpass and onto Yodler. Took the gondi up from there several times and took some nice long runs down the greens on the right side, Upper West Meadow down to Lower wanderer, I varied over to East Meadow down to Old Log Road, then I decided to get bold, and head over to Interstate and down Yodler again. 
Overall, the conditions were pretty nice, hard packed with places of loose powder, they were blowing like mad on a few open runs (experienced a mini white-out on Interstate ) The greens were getting icy later in the day at the top, but still nice towards mid and lower. The blues seemed to be good throughout the day.
I don't have the gumption or or lack of brain cells to try a black run, but they looked pretty polished and well covered.
I have to say that this is probably the coldest day I have ever skied. A 30 below wind chill magnifies itself pretty well when your zipping down the hill. 
Anyway, sorry for rambling, but overall, the mountain was in pretty damn fine shape (the open runs), there was absolutely no crowd to speak of (rode the gondi several times solo), and I learned to pack a lunch when you go to Stratton, a tad pricey ;-)
Below are a couple pics, my camera didn't like the cold and decided it's battery was dead (even though I charged it all night prior :roll So I didn't get as many pics as I wanted.


----------



## mckay (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got one of those snowdays passes burning a hole in my pocket too. I think I may have to get sick one day next week;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice pics of Bromley.  



Sheik Yerbouti said:


> [ Projected high at the peak was -3 with a windchill of around -30, but it was a dry cold....



...as opposed to a 'wet cold?????'


----------



## Rushski (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm there Friday!  And will be claiming a free "won" pass for a buddy...


----------



## roark (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks pretty good, actually checked out the trail report today and was surprised how much they have open. But don't be afraid of the blacks @ Stratton - they're blues at many other mountains. That said, Stratton's service, amenities, grooming, etc. are top notch. You get what you pay for. I'm just a too cheap and want something steeper


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Drooling...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 17, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice pics of Bromley.
> ...as opposed to a 'wet cold?????'



A dry(low humidity) cold seems to feel not as cold as a high huminity cold. Have heard it alot but have no clue if it is really true. 

Similarly a dry heat is not as bad as a humid heat, compared with the same temps, of course. I think we all know this is definately true.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 17, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Drooling...



You stole my post.


----------



## SkiFirst (Jan 17, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Drooling...



wish i was there..Nice pic!!!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

tcharron said:


> You stole my post.



.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 18, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Drooling...



What mtn. is that in the distance?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 18, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What mtn. is that in the distance?



Bromley


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 18, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> A dry(low humidity) cold seems to feel not as cold as a high huminity cold. Have heard it alot but have no clue if it is really true.
> 
> Similarly a dry heat is not as bad as a humid heat, compared with the same temps, of course. I think we all know this is definately true.



I was just trying to be a smartass, everyone, including myself says "yeah, but it's a dry heat" when it's 95 degrees and 40% humidity.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like a would have enjoyed the pp.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2007)

things are shaping up.  should be a great weekend to go most anyplace...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice pics of Bromley.



I was wondering what hill that was off in the distance.


----------



## Marc (Jan 18, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> A dry(low humidity) cold seems to feel not as cold as a high huminity cold. Have heard it alot but have no clue if it is really true.
> 
> Similarly a dry heat is not as bad as a humid heat, compared with the same temps, of course. I think we all know this is definately true.



It is true.  Remember, you cannont sense the temperature of anything except your own skin.  In that regard, one can almost look at humans as being heat transfer sensors rather than temperature sensors.  Or in any case, it is the heat transfer to or from our body plus our core temperature which should be considered first in how we sense a particular ambient environment.

Now take into account that water, and water vapor has the ability to transfer heat to or from a human body much faster than air.  Water is a much better conductor than air and it has a much, much higher specific heat.  Obviously one can survive much longer with no clothing in 50 degree air than 50 degree water.

So the higher the humidity, the faster heat transfer will take place.  So if the ambient temperature is higher than the surface of your skin (which is dependent on your core temperature), an increase in humidity will make the ambient "feel" hotter than the same temperature in a drier form.  Likewise, if the ambient is colder than your skin, more humidity will make it "feel" much colder than a drier atmosphere at that temperature and below.


----------



## SkiFirst (Jan 18, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Drooling...



what trail is that?


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe that's Upper Wanderer


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2007)

adamti91 said:


> Drooling...


nice report.

that is a great pic.  although i got cold just looking at it.

The views of magic and stratton from bromley are awesome too.

good to see there was actually a little bit of natural on the ground in s. vermont.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2007)

great shot of Bromley in the background!!  Nice report.....


----------

